# Doctor joke



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A man goes to the doctors complaining that his penis has turned orange , the doctor has a quick look ,scratches his head and said to the man ,

Do you work with any chemicals ? are you exposed to any dangerous gases ?

Man replies No , nothing at all i don't work

Doctor said , well what do you do all day ?

Man replies i watch porn and eat wotsits :roll:

Made me laugh


----------

